# When to hunt coyotes



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I've seen more coyotes on my trail cams than usual this year and I was wondering when and what tactics you guys use for coyotes. I've never really seen too many in the field where I hunt and never really thought they were a problem. This year I've seen a lot more than usual and wouldn't mind taking some of them out but I don't want to stir up the woods. Do any of you hunt for coyotes at all during deer season or do you wait till after? Daytime/Nighttime? I've thought about taking a small call with me and maybe trying to get one in bow range in midday before I leave stand for lunch. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Early Morning. This time of year i would use a fawn call but you can always give a rabbit in distress a try too.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree with Shaun69007 about the morning ; lots of yearling dogs out there that aren't as skilled of hunters yet & they can be very hungry as they head back to the den or bedding area if they were unable to kill anything that night.
Good luck & kill 'em all !!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Like others have said, the dying rabbit call is always good. So is a coyote yelp. Hand calls are cheaper, but if you are going to be hunting them in an area with limited visibility hand calls will get you busted more times than not. I like using electronic calls when hunting them where you can't see at least 100 yards fairly easily. The electronic call allows you to put the speaker away from you so the coyote is looking where it is, rather than where you are. They're sneaky little devils. The first thing they'll do is try and wind you, and if they do they're gone so it's nice being able to see them coming from a ways off. Good luck...... and like T-180....... kill 'em all


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Do you guys ever hit a few coyote calls when deer hunting?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

BanksideBandit said:


> Do you guys ever hit a few coyote calls when deer hunting?


OH GOD NO!! I cant imagine a nice buck come walking by after a screaming rabbit going off and they know those noised call in predators and will avoid you. Also if you do happen to pull one in you dont want that predator scent all around your deer setup.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I was calling coyotes in AZ and a group of doe and two bucks came into the call and stuck their nose and looked at the call seven deer in all, I was sitting on the ground less than 15' from the call. The bucks were large and had a little tussel right in front of me. Shortly after they left two coyotes came in and I was able to shoot one of them. Even though these were mule deer I am sure it would not spook the whitetail deer they live together all year around. (a dieing rabbit call sounds alot like a fawn in distress)


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I was thinking of maybe hitting a small call a few times before leaving my morning spot and maybe getting lucky. Or ill probably just have a small call on me in case I see a yote off in the distance.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Calling a coyote a "yote" to me is disrespectful.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just curious leupy , why is shortening the name disrespectful ?? For those of us that type slow, it saves time.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

T-180 said:


> I agree with Shaun69007 about the morning ; lots of yearling dogs out there that aren't as skilled of hunters yet & they can be very hungry as they head back to the den or bedding area if they were unable to kill anything that night.
> Good luck & kill 'em all !!


This is my favorite time of year for prey calls. Those young ones haven't heard many calls, and can get very hungry and curious. Morning and evening, keep your rifle at the ready after you call. They can get on you in a hurry.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

leupy said:


> Calling a coyote a "yote" to me is disrespectful.


leupy,
I like to disrespect coyotes.  I also like killing those fur coated sacks of razor blade fawn murderers...in any way shape or form.




BanksideBandit said:


> Do you guys ever hit a few coyote calls when deer hunting?


BanksideBandit,
I don't call coyotes into a deer hunting area, because that encourages them to return to that location in hopes of a meal. I'd rather they didn't think of the area that I'm hunting deer as a place where they can hunt or feel safe. A person can't be there 24/7 and I'm sure they walk through the area anyway, but I wouldn't want to encourage it. 

Do some reading on the Predator Masters' website and you'll quickly learn how elusive and cunning coyotes are, when hunted.
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm

A few things to consider:
* Full camo on EVERYTHING!
* Watch the wind direction and all times.
* A motion decoy will help take their eyes off of your location.
* Use a centerfire weapon...rifle, shotgun or handgun. Keep in mind that coyotes are tough customers and there's no such thing as overkill.
* Electronic calls are best, because they can be set away from your shooting position and/or next to a motion decoy...for more realizm.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

If u have people around u I'd shy away from using rabbit distress seems like everyone uses it and coyotes get educated very
Quickly instead maybe try something different 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

was at huron peir this morning perchin and a ambulance took off then while the siren was going a lot of coyotes started yipping and yapping in the tall weeds behind us had to be at least 8 to 12 out there. talked to couple other people and they said they have seen some up there before dont know about hunting it. but make the hair on the back of ur neck stand up


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

catfishing22 said:


> If u have people around u I'd shy away from using rabbit distress seems like everyone uses it and coyotes get educated very
> Quickly instead maybe try something different
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


dog hair, those little ankle biter . got three in the house ( yorkshiresies ) save the trimming off those little fellers /w recordiong of them yeap,in and bark,in . and it on big [email protected]


----------

